# Hawthorne Barn Find



## schwinnguyinohio (May 26, 2017)

This was actually found in a barn about 30 miles from me yesterday , what would be the approx year ,looks to be a really complete bike with original paint would love any info on it ,It seems very similar to a western flyer super


----------



## rustjunkie (May 26, 2017)

wow, looking good! nice find!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 26, 2017)

Thanks been wanting to add a balloon tire bike to the fleet


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 26, 2017)

That'll look awesome cleaned up.


----------



## the2finger (May 26, 2017)

49/50 they had the turn signal switch on the bars


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 26, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2017)

Referred to in the lit as "De Luxe Tank Model 80". This one looks to be all there--tires/tubes, service, ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 26, 2017)

Cool bike!


----------



## Ajuddy (May 26, 2017)

the2finger said:


> 49/50 they had the turn signal switch on the bars




I have a hawthorn and I was told it was from the 1930's do you know how to find the exact year it was build. Any help is appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (May 27, 2017)

Super Hawthorne, would like to find one like that myself! Complete and not to beat, should clean up nice! Congrats on a great find! Joe


----------



## sludgeguy (May 27, 2017)

Really nice one!
That looks like a very solid balloon tire bike to add to the fleet!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 27, 2017)

Thanks ,I need to find a rear fender reflector close as possible to what would have been on it and headlight lens


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2017)

Aldi stand iscworking great with this very heavy bike,gonna put some tires on it as these Davis Deluxe are shot.Tank was so clean inside the horn still works


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2017)

Back on the ground


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 29, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Back on the ground
> 
> View attachment 473625



 Ron,Very nice. Tires made a huge improvement! Congrats on your find...Mike


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2017)

Ajuddy said:


> I have a hawthorn and I was told it was from the 1930's do you know how to find the exact year it was build. Any help is appreciated




Start a new thread and post the serial number and photos of the bike. Turn bike upside down, the serial number will be on the bottom bracket (the part on the frame where the crank goes through). The first letter of the serial number is very important, as well as any letters (if any) following that number. You should be able to get all the help you need dating the bike this way.


----------



## Ajuddy (May 30, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Start a new thread and post the serial number and photos of the bike. Turn bike upside down, the serial number will be on the bottom bracket (the part on the frame where the crank goes through). The first letter of the serial number is very important, as well as any letters (if any) following that number. You should be able to get all the help you need dating the bike this way.




Thank you. I will do this and hopefully I can get some answers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

